# Project White Boy



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay so here it goes this is my first ever build log so I will do my best to document and photograph the process and share it with you guys. The premise of this build is a small form factor PC I can use as a main PC and take with me to LANs, and also be easily transported cross country, all while having bleeding edge performance that puts large no compromise rigs to shame. Oh and this will all happen in 1 week.

Day 1: Parts ordered!

So just to tease you guys a little here are some of the parts I ordered.













For those too lazy for pictures the list includes the following (note some parts aren't listed . . . I have to keep some things in store for you people)

Fans & Misc :

1 x 	Bitfenix Alchemy Connect 15 LED Light Strip - 300mm - White 	
1 x    Bit Fenix Spectre Pro LED Fan Series - 120mm - White 	
1 x 	Bit Fenix Spectre Pro LED Fan Series - 140mm - White 	
1 x 	Bit Fenix Spectre Pro LED Fan Series - 230mm - White
1 x    bgears black 120 mm to 140 mm fan adapter
2 x    Corsair SP120 High Perfomance edition


Case & Internals

1 x    BitFenix Prodigy Arctic White / White Steel / Plastic Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case
1 x    SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
1 x    ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard
1 x    Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge
1 x    CORSAIR H100
1 x    CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10
2 x    Samsung 256 GB 830 SSD's
1 x    ASUS BW-12D1S-U
1 x    EVGA GTX 680 4GB Classified Edition











((Also if anyone has the contact info for sponsors, please feel free, to share my project with them, as I would dearly love sponsors!))


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 16, 2012)

Reserved


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish I had an extra 1300 also.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 16, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> I wish I had an extra 1300 also.



That's not even all the parts


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 16, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's not even all the parts



I wish I had an extra $1300 + whatever else you spend on this project.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah ITX build, it would be pretty challenging


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats.  Love that case and would like to try this myself.

Due to lack of funds however, I will have to enjoy the experience vicariously with your build.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see what magic you can do with that case. If it is anything like your previous builds, the result is mouth-watering kickass. :slurps:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 16, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Can't wait to see what magic you can do with that case. If it is anything like your previous builds, the result is mouth-watering kickass. :slurps:



Really appreciate that I will be doing my best to take this build to the next level!



PopcornMachine said:


> Congrats.  Love that case and would like to try this myself.
> 
> Due to lack of funds however, I will have to enjoy the experience vicariously with your build.



I'll do my best to get lots of pictures for you!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2012)

you go Hard [H] I look forward to the build pics 

I've picked up a part time job to pay for my next build so hopefully I'll be doing the same


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't wait to get this project started!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the parts and I love people's p-logs so needless to say I'm excited for your build!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 18, 2012)

Parts have begun to arrive pictures to follow, as soon as I get home.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

So this is some of what came in today.







Ram kit






Mobo






H80






Blu-Ray Burner






More to come in a little bit!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like your first order from Egg arrived, very nice!  Looking forward to what's to come


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

This gonna be sweet. That prodigy looks nice and pretty small. can't wait to see it come together and how it turns out.

You get that case from that link i sent ya or you just snagged a new one?

definitely  sub'ing in for this.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> This gonna be sweet. That prodigy looks nice and pretty small. can't wait to see it come together and how it turns out.
> 
> You get that case from that link i sent ya or you just snagged a new one?
> 
> definitely  sub'ing in for this.



The one you linked me was black, I wanted white so I drove 200 miles round trip to a Micro Center that had one in stock today.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The one you linked me was black, I wanted white so I drove 200 miles round trip to a Micro Center that had one in stock today.



Man that's dedication right there for ya! 200 miles 

I wish I had an MC nearby, you guys always snag such great deals there.


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

lol. didn't know what color it was. Just say it was what you were after. at least you got one. I see you really wanted it to drive that far for a case lol. sounds like me.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay I didn't get much done tonight, but I took plenty of pictures all the same, so lets just dive in!

First some unboxing porn










































Now on to the case.

























Now to begin the PSU installation






In it goes






Oh it's a tight fit, but I'll make it work!







Alright that's all for tonight, I am still waiting on some more odds and ends, and will continue to document and update as they arrive.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2012)

Very sexy indeed!!!  I'm no PSU guru, but that looks very nice. Im loving the case!

I didn't catch it earlier (maybe I missed it), but what gpu you sporting?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Very sexy indeed!!!  I'm no PSU guru, but that looks very nice. Im loving the case!
> 
> I didn't catch it earlier (maybe I missed it), but what gpu you sporting?



That's to come later.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats alot of very nice (drool) stuff [H] and that case kinda reminds me of an Apple G5 case but white and smaller 

looks like it's going to be one impressive build


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

Well here goes another round of pictures of parts that came in today.

Some aweseom goodies from Performance pcs






Some strip LED's






120mm Bit Fenix fan






140mm Bit Fenix fan






230mm Bit Fenix fan






Will be back later with some installation pictures.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 19, 2012)

Really nice and compact idea.
Waiting for other photos.


----------



## Soup (Sep 19, 2012)

Subscribed for awesome case!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay here comes some disassembled case pictures and some fan installation, again I didn't get much done today as I have to leave to brew some beer with friends.








From the other side






The front off






Almost completely apart






Threading the first fan






Threading the second fan






The 140 mm fan installed






The 230 mm fan installed






Again from another view






That's it for now, perhaps more this evening, but more Thursday for sure!


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

Those fans look sweet. Can't wait to see how they perform and look. Just curious, does that case not come with fans or how many?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> Those fans look sweet. Can't wait to see how they perform and look. Just curious, does that case not come with fans or how many?



It comes with 2 120 mm fans, but that doesn't cut it for me. These fans are much higher CFM for the same amount of noise, and they look much better IMO.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 19, 2012)

This is so cool.

How come you had to thread the fans?

Not familiar with that process...


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> they look much better IMO.



They sure do. Thats odd it doesn't come with the front 230 fan or did it have a 120 there instead. I never really looked reviews or prod specs on it since its a small case i'm not into mitx/matx.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> This is so cool.
> 
> How come you had to thread the fans?
> 
> Not familiar with that process...



Its something I have always done, it makes using fan screws much easier, so your not striping fan screws and ending up with screws you can't take out.



popswala said:


> They sure do. Thats odd it doesn't come with the front 230 fan or did it have a 120 there instead. I never really looked reviews or prod specs on it since its a small case i'm not into mitx/matx.



I found it odd to but a quick trip to Performance PCS fixed the issue


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2012)

The fans look great!  Performance-pcs has done me well, though I hate paying tax 

So far it's looking pretty beautiful, keep the pics coming


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> The fans look great!  Performance-pcs has done me well, though I hate paying tax
> 
> So far it's looking pretty beautiful, keep the pics coming



Will do


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Was able to get some more work done today.

To begin some unboxing.























































And installed.

























Still working on it, so more to follow after dinner.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2012)

Coming together nicely, looks pretty and clean! 

It's going to be a bid beast in a little box


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

I just looked the board up for specs. That things loaded. I hope it performs well and lives up to your standards. I was just about to ask if you were gonna get some high speed ddr3 lol seeing that board supports up to 2400. But you should be good with the ones you chose.

Thing is coming along really sweet. Keep it up. Looking forward to benchies.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> I just looked the board up for specs. That things loaded. I hope it performs well and lives up to your standards. I was just about to ask if you were gonna get some high speed ddr3 lol seeing that board supports up to 2400. But you should be good with the ones you chose.
> 
> Thing is coming along really sweet. Keep it up. Looking forward to benchies.



The sticks I chose are 16GB kit rated for 2133, should be plenty fast.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Almost 100% finished, but I got a lot done today!

So lets begin round 2.



















Well that's not going to work.






Now that looks better.






All done for the night.






But wait 1 piece is missing.






Tune in for the next installment and the final piece of the puzzle!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 21, 2012)

Shoot I go to work for a day come home and found I missed all this goodness 

That is going to be one beast in a biddy box when your finished [H] and looks like it's coming along fine ..... I gotta ask though why put that rad on the top would it not have fitted on the back


----------



## NHKS (Sep 21, 2012)

Had to say this.. superb build!.. u have picked same components I would, if I did an ITX gaming build - P8Z77-I + i7 3770K, h80, Seasonic X-series psu, Prodigy(albeit black).. 

curious to know what GPU u will choose..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Shoot I go to work for a day come home and found I missed all this goodness
> 
> That is going to be one beast in a biddy box when your finished [H] and looks like it's coming along fine ..... I gotta ask though why put that rad on the top would it not have fitted on the back



Correct.



NHKS said:


> Had to say this.. superb build!.. u have picked same components I would, if I did an ITX gaming build - P8Z77-I + i7 3770K, h80, Seasonic X-series psu, Prodigy(albeit black)..
> 
> curious to know what GPU u will choose..



It just arrived today taking pictures right now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It just arrived today taking pictures right now.



Well then what are you doing posting? Finish taking pictures and upload them! Oh, and work on White Boy, too 

EDIT: PS, that's the mini-itx board I want to get, let me know how she overclocks!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay and the mysterious video card is . .. . .. . .. .













A GTX 680 4GB Classified!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2012)

Bloody sweet choice!  Lucky doggy!  

That's going to be a sick little white box, blowing most other pcs away!

PS: I'm really excited to see this thing done and complete!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay so I have everything installed and updating!


SOOO some more installation pics, benchmarks and more to come in the morning and throughout the weekend.













This is at a farewell LAN with my friends, and I forgot my camera so the pictures are a little nicer.


----------



## NHKS (Sep 22, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Okay and the mysterious video card is . .. . .. . .. .
> 
> 
> A GTX 680 4GB Classified!




Spot-on!.. i was guessing a blower fan type(back exhaust) GPU for this type of case.. u have chosen the best among them.. congrats!..
besides that card deserves more quality pics.. 

 if you dont mind, could you detail (with pics) the filters used in the case(especially front & side).. I haven't got to see them clearly & i might consider buying this case in future.. 
also, the right side panel with USB & audio connections.. please detail your experience with them.. they might the tricky part of the case(besides the PSU routing) as far as i know..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Spot-on!.. i was guessing a blower fan type(back exhaust) GPU for this type of case.. u have chosen the best among them.. congrats!..
> besides that card deserves more quality pics..
> 
> if you dont mind, could you detail (with pics) the filters used in the case(especially front & side).. I haven't got to see them clearly & i might consider buying this case in future..
> also, the right side panel with USB & audio connections.. please detail your experience with them.. they might the tricky part of the case(besides the PSU routing) as far as i know..



I'd be happy to if you can wait til Sunday or Monday.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

A quick preview before I get some OC action going.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Great build! Heh, if I were doing the same, I would use the parts you're using. I can't wait to see your OC results.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Great build! Heh, if I were doing the same, I would use the parts you're using. I can't wait to see your OC results.



Really appreciate that coming from you!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2012)

geezus that video card is almost as big as the entire PC 

I knew this was going to be a wolf in lambs clothing it pretty well eats 3dmark and spits out the bones 

great work [H] just goes to show size isn't always better when you pick the right parts it bloody well rocks


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I got stuck watching the  FNG's at the LAN so OC efforts in progress.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay another preview!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/quickpreview2_zps9cb5e4c5.jpg
> 
> Okay another preview!



damn, that's one hell of a CPU improvement! what are you running her at?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't like you OP! 
Amazing looking build.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

CPU under load.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/cpuclock_zps6d8eb11a.jpg
> 
> CPU under load.



Damn, with temps like that you could probably go higher! What's the RAM running at?


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Those temps are amazingly good for a 3770K. I have a bit beefier w/c loop and get 28c higher temps under load at 4.6ghz same voltage and it's considered rather normal. It almost seems as if your chip has the IHS soldered on.

What program are you using for loading the CPU?

* I was thinking you were using some burn test.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> What program are you using for loading the CPU?



Looks like a 3D Mark 11 worker thread, but there could be something else running in the background.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 22, 2012)

You must have got a really good chip, or perhaps one with fluxless solder in it. 

Or did you delid it and just aren't telling?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 23, 2012)

random murderer said:


> damn, with temps like that you could probably go higher! What's the ram running at?



2133 @ 10-11-11-31


erocker said:


> Those temps are amazingly good for a 3770K. I have a bit beefier w/c loop and get 28c higher temps under load at 4.6ghz same voltage and it's considered rather normal. It almost seems as if your chip has the IHS soldered on.
> 
> What program are you using for loading the CPU?
> 
> * I was thinking you were using some burn test.



3D Mark 11 so it's a soft load.



Random Murderer said:


> Looks like a 3D Mark 11 worker thread, but there could be something else running in the background.



correct


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes definitely nice..and I am probably doing something similar next myself. Not quite ready for the expense though and also waiting on the Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi or possible the eVGA board about to come out (though the supposed $200 price plus a couple other things have me leaning elsewhere). Possibly will go with a Fractal case tho too. 

Great choice in burner too; I got BR movies working with mine in VLC btw (Google it...the key is use the 64-bit version). Don't buy any crapware for that purpose!

Man this case screams for a window the way the video card HSF is so prominently displayed like that. Especially if one also has a fancy loop!

9/10


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I'm impressed!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2012)

Heh I was looking forward to running 7850 2GB Crossfire next for great bang-for-buck...but then I got really interested in Mini-ITX. Time for something _different_!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh I was looking forward to running 7850 2GB Crossfire next for great bang-for-buck...but then I got really interested in Mini-ITX. Time for something _different_!



Yeah I really hope this opened peoples eyes to what small form factor can accomplish these days, at the LAN I was challenged to a benchmarking contest by a friend with a big rig with similar stats, I didn't crush him but I was victorious.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah...this case is now OOS pretty much everywhere except this one place I've never heard of that wants $23 shipping.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah I really hope this opened peoples eyes to what small form factor can accomplish these days, at the LAN I was challenged to a benchmarking contest by a friend with a big rig with similar stats, I didn't crush him but I was victorious.



I love it. It's not just a LAN pc, it's a LAN-killer, "King of LANs!"  Very awesome


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

So I did some more tweaking today and.






Also


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

More to come when I get home, this is all over my phone, and it's game time!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> image
> 
> More to come when I get home, this is all over my phone, and it's game time!



you might want to cover that product key...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> you might want to cover that product key...



it's already registered but yes derpy move on me, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 24, 2012)

we're all allowed a derp moment every now and then 

well all I can say [H] is that I'm very very impressed it has turned out to be one hell of a build that performs like a much bigger machine just without the huge foot print 

and good to see you beat  ya mate in the bench comp


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice build
Love how well that case is allowing you to cool your rig!!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> we're all allowed a derp moment every now and then
> 
> well all I can say [H] is that I'm very very impressed it has turned out to be one hell of a build that performs like a much bigger machine just without the huge foot print
> 
> and good to see you beat  ya mate in the bench comp





HammerON said:


> Very nice build
> Love how well that case is allowing you to cool your rig!!!!



Thanks a bunch!!

I still feel the rig has a lot left in it, I haven't even really begun to push the video card much past stock, so stay tuned for more benchmarks!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

And one more after a little more tinkering, before bed.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> And one more after a little more tinkering, before bed.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img696/6339/quickpreview3.jpg



Damn, your 3770k is only a few hundred points behind my 3820 at 4.63. I ran one last night testing some new clocks for my cards and scored thirty-thousand nine-hundred something on CPU.

Keep it up, can't wait to see what white boy can do!
(oh, and you may want to update your system specs )


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally got around to running 3D Mark 11


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Finally got around to running 3D Mark 11



Noice.

FYI Thomas at Bit Fenix tells me more stock on the way to places like New Egg and such. 

And ever wonder how awesome a multi-GPU setup would be in one of these bad boys? Well, OCN presents...

Build Log of "Unobtainable" - X79 in a White Bitfenix Prodigy

Yes, there is *one* reg ITX board option that will fit (as it stands today).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Noice.
> 
> FYI Thomas at Bit Fenix tells me more stock on the way to places like New Egg and such.
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been watching that build log very closely.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

Where did you buy your case and did you get free shipping?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Where did you buy your case and did you get free shipping?



I bought it off New Egg last week before their stock ran out, I believe shipping was a whopping $7.99, which while not as good as free, I didn't mind throwing down for what amounts to a cup or 2 of coffee. If I was smart I would have bought more than 1, and sold the others at a 20% markup.


----------



## NHKS (Sep 24, 2012)

^ or you can get it from microcenter for around same price, they seem to have stock but only white.. but yes, it should be available across more retailers in the coming weeks/months

i guess bitfenix will also add more colours in the future..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

NHKS said:


> ^ or you can get it from microcenter for around same price, they seem to have stock but only white.. but yes, it should be available across more retailers in the coming weeks/months
> 
> i guess bitfenix will also add more colours in the future..
> http://cdn.cnet.com.au/story_media/339339340/cases_19.jpg



Yeah I saw that, I'm happy with white, no regrets here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah OOS at both my Microcenters. The blue is cool...but I think I still want white myself.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

Gah, I still can't get over how small this PC is and it scores 36K in Vantage...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Gah, I still can't get over how small this PC is and it scores 36K in Vantage...



I am convinced I can get more.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I am convinced I can get more.



I never said you couldn't 
I'm just amazed that something so small can be so powerful.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm just amazed that something so small can be so powerful.



That's what she said!   

But really, it's an awesome build and I can't wait to see how far [H] can tweak it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm just amazed that something so small can be so powerful.



That (and these cool little cases) is the attraction and the point!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I never said you couldn't
> I'm just amazed that something so small can be so powerful.



Yeah I am still getting my head around that too.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

More to come!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 25, 2012)

So one last post here before bed, I think I have reached a nice stable every day over clock with good temps.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice wallpaper
Oh - and nice oc on the GPU


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Nice wallpaper
> Oh - and nice oc on the GPU



There was an OC on the CPU?  All I see is a nice wallpaper


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So one last post here before bed, I think I have reached a nice stable every day over clock with good temps.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img16/1385/cardclocksandtemps.jpg



have you found where you're going to run the CPU?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> There was an OC on the CPU?  All I see is a nice wallpaper





Random Murderer said:


> have you found where you're going to run the CPU?



ATM it's running @ 4.3 Ghz,  which I feel is bottle necking the GPU so that speed needs to come up.



HammerON said:


> Nice wallpaper
> Oh - and nice oc on the GPU



I can get it up to 1322 Core and 3400 Memory stable @ 1.175 voltage, but it runs a tad hot, so this is my everyday OC and I can jack it up as needed.









Also I just ordered this, as well as an H100, and 2 SSD's are in store for this rig as well down the road.


Finally since ya'll seemed to enjoy my wallpaper.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 26, 2012)

Another goody arrived today.



















More should continue to show up throughout the week.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Installed


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey [H] is there something wrong with CPUID proggy it's reading only 7.xxV on the +12V rail I hope that's not the real reading


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Hey [H] is there something wrong with CPUID proggy it's reading only 7.xxV on the +12V rail I hope that's not the real reading



Where? link?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 27, 2012)

He's referring to the CPUID Hardware Monitor in screen shots like this one.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2730318&postcount=95

Probably just a bug.  It's a nice utility but not perfect.  Just verify it with another monitor.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> He's referring to the CPUID Hardware Monitor in screen shots like this one.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2730318&postcount=95
> 
> Probably just a bug.  It's a nice utility but not perfect.  Just verify it with another monitor.




Ah yeah I have tried everything from re-installing drivers to the program itself, and it refuses to not display that way, it shows fine in all the other monitors like speed fan.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Some more toys showed up today!



I wonder whats inside . . .







Sweet!








Also something smaller and more awesome showed up today as well, more on that later though.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Some more toys showed up today!
> 
> I wonder whats inside . . .
> http://imageshack.us/a/img21/8356/img1366qj.jpg
> ...



Those are some nice fans   I had 3 on my radiator: moved a lot of air but at a bit of a noisy level... I never tried the voltage step down thing, which is supposed to lend to a quieter environment.  But regardless, nice fans, everything should be nice and cool   Are you putting those on the H100?

Sorry to hear about your foot!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Those are some nice fans   I had 3 on my radiator: moved a lot of air but at a bit of a noisy level... I never tried the voltage step down thing, which is supposed to lend to a quieter environment.  But regardless, nice fans, everything should be nice and cool   Are you putting those on the H100?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your foot!



Doing some unboxing photos, I am getting ready to install it now, going push pull.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 28, 2012)

So now for the secret ingredient, for this build.








2 256 GB Samsung 830's!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 28, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So now for the secret ingredient, for this build.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img812/2575/img1369ul.jpg
> 
> ...



Great choice! Gonna run them in RAID?


----------



## popswala (Sep 28, 2012)

looks like someone got a sweet lil bonus to use for a build.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 28, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Great choice! Gonna run them in RAID?



Yes they will be in a stripped array (raid 0)

I was aiming for 2 512's or to wait for the 840's to come out, but I bought these for $150 each NEW, so I figured the raid will make up for lost speed.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So now for the secret ingredient, for this build.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img812/2575/img1369ul.jpg
> 
> ...



That's downright sexy!  Very good choice, a beautiful way to top off an awesome build!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 28, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yes they will be in a stripped array (raid 0)
> 
> I was aiming for 2 512's or to wait for the 840's to come out, but I bought these for $150 each NEW, so I figured the raid will make up for lost speed.



According to Samsung's specs, the 830 256G and 512G share the same performance numbers, so there will be no lost speed, just half the capacity.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 2 of those same ssds, and I did have them in raid0. Honestly I didn't love it, no real world benefit I saw, but some things did feel and seem slower. I believe th 4k reads and such were down slightly, and I hated that. Please post some benches and stuff when you get them all beautifully installed and configured!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2012)

im late to the party


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2012)

More hardware porn.































Instillation shots to follow.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2012)

Which Corsair fans did you get, performance or quiet?  Let me know what you think of them, as I was thinking of adding them to my rig.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Which Corsair fans did you get, performance or quiet?  Let me know what you think of them, as I was thinking of adding them to my rig.



His pic shows the SP120 2350rpm performance fans. I had some and they were very good (moved air well but a tad too loud for my taste), and I too am awaiting to hear from [H]@rd what he thinks of them 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


>


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks - I missed that pic.  I don't mind the noise much since I have a fan controller for my rig.  I can turn it down while surfing and turn them up while gaming or benching.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - I missed that pic.  I don't mind the noise much since I have a fan controller for my rig.  I can turn it down while surfing and turn them up while gaming or benching.



I _thought_ so too.  The issue I found with these fans is that they don't do well with a fan controller. Turning them down a little bit made them emit this high pitch noise, just awful on the ears lol. They come with a voltage step down adapter (which I never used) which makes them quieter though. 

But I have to say they work very well!  3 in push in my rad did better than 6 yate loons in push/pull on the same rad. Very effective!

I anticipate [H] loving them performance wise!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2012)

More tweaks so another round of benchmarks, still running off of the WD 1Tb black, having issues getting windows installed on the raid so any help anyone could provide would be very much appreciated!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - I missed that pic.  I don't mind the noise much since I have a fan controller for my rig.  I can turn it down while surfing and turn them up while gaming or benching.






manofthem said:


> I _thought_ so too.  The issue I found with these fans is that they don't do well with a fan controller. Turning them down a little bit made them emit this high pitch noise, just awful on the ears lol. They come with a voltage step down adapter (which I never used) which makes them quieter though.
> 
> But I have to say they work very well!  3 in push in my rad did better than 6 yate loons in push/pull on the same rad. Very effective!
> 
> I anticipate [H] loving them performance wise!




I put the resistors on them and they aren't too shabby the temps are good, and the noise isn't bad, they are quieter than my video card, I also have a stand fan going pretty much constantly in my room, so I really don't notice fan noise much.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2012)

Everything is looking really great!   What trouble are you having with the raid?  At what point is it not working for you?  I'd love to see you get it working and try it out


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2012)

Having trouble getting windows to recognize the raid driver, but I think I have it figured out, going to try again tonight.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2012)

Inside every big fat box is a little power house White boy waiting to get out 

I had probs with win 7 x64 installing in AHCI/Raid mode on a couple of SATA3 drives it kept getting to 100% files copied and would shit itself saying it couldn't find a file needed for installation I even downloaded the latest drivers from Asrock and Asus to this day I still haven't figured it out why it would do that it's funny because the exact same SP1 install USB stick installed it fine on my Raid0 array with 2 SATA2 HDD's


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe I have solved the issue for the raid, and will be attempting to get it all together today (after some sleep). I do apologize for the lack of progress, but I have been making the rounds with friends, spending time with them and saying good bye, as I am moving to Wyoming in less than 2 weeks, to take care of my sick grandmother and help her with her dialysis, and cancer treatments, as well as any of her other needs. So, I only have a short time left to get this all set and done, I have also put together a list of things I wish to do to this build before I leave.



Things to come . . . .

#1 Get raid installed and reverse drive cage and do some more benchmarks. 

#2 Cable management (it's kind of messy atm, and I know I can do much better.

#3 Upgrade SATA cables and power cables to Bit Fenix Alchemy cables.

#4 Side windows/ vents . . .?

#5 Fix PSU mounting solution.

#6 More pictures of the build

#7 Add more Bit Fenix Alchemy LED lgihting strips.

#8 Perhaps a fan controller if there is room!


Perhaps more if I have the time, seems rather ambitious I'll be lucky to get half of this done before I leave, so stay tuned, I will do my best to continue the build once I arrive in Wyoming, though I will have very limited time and tools.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2012)

Those bit fenix alchemy cable look bloody nice


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Those bit fenix alchemy cable look bloody nice



Yeah I saw them and fell in love, what sucks is there is no local option for buying them so I have to find them online, and shipping is not cheap.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2012)

So you are getting Alchmey cables for your PSU connections (which I assume is modular but don't feel like going back and making sure right now...)?

Got my eyes on the white NZXT Hale90 850W "modular" (which got a 9 from Johnny Guru as well) but it has a fair amount of black hard-wired attachments. Would like to have all white cables and also less extra crap to have to tuck away out of view somehow.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So you are getting Alchmey cables for your PSU connections (which I assume is modular but don't feel like going back and making sure right now...)?
> 
> Got my eyes on the white NZXT Hale90 850W "modular" (which got a 9 from Johnny Guru as well) but it has a fair amount of black hard-wired attachments. Would like to have all white cables and also less extra crap to have to tuck away out of view somehow.



Yeah some should fit straight into the PSU, others will not, and I will either have to mod them or, find a way to make the cables fit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool; looking forward to hearing and seeing more details about that once you get to that part...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool; looking forward to hearing and seeing more details about that once you get to that part...



Yeah I am excited about it, I just have to get the parts ordered.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Cables and some other thing ordered!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Ran F1 2012 with everything on at high and ultra settings.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2012)

Justcause2 + Vsync = ?fps? 

still cant complain about those fps scores can ya


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 3, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Justcause2 + Vsync = ?fps?
> 
> still cant complain about those fps scores can ya



Sorry it's the pain killers I forgot to turn it off. I'll run it again here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 3, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Justcause2 + Vsync = ?fps?
> 
> still cant complain about those fps scores can ya



Much better!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 3, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 Benchmark Report
================================
Created: 2012-10-03 at 02:46:33
Build Version: 1.05, Jun  7 2012
================================

      Average FPS:	41.1
      Minimum FPS:	34.8
      Maximum FPS:	65.0

 Number Of Frames:	3150
    Average Frame:	24.309ms
    Minimum Frame:	15.375ms
    Maximum Frame:	28.764ms

     Machine Name:	WHITEBOY
         Monitors:	1
 Operating System:	Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
       System RAM:	8147MB
              CPU:	       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
  Number of Cores:	8

         GPU Name:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
    Feature Level:	DX11.0
   Driver version:	9.18.13.623
   Dedicated VRAM:	4036MB

 Resolution Width:	1920
Resolution Height:	1080
   Texture Detail:	ULTRA
   Shadows Detail:	ULTRA
    Draw Distance:	ULTRA
    Anti-aliasing:	HIGH
 Advanced Shadows:	LOW
    Supersampling:	2.25x
Anisotropic Level:	16
  Compute Shaders:	ON
Ambient Occlusion:	ON
      Motion Blur:	ON
    Vertical Sync:	OFF
 Reduce Mouse Lag:	OFF
        Stereo 3D:	OFF


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

So the raid is now up and running, benchmarks and pictures to follow Thursday.

Item #1 is 1/2 done


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking like a pro!  Have you played Sniper Elite v2 yet?  I thought it was a fun game, better than I expected. Play it in hard too, it's tough, and the multi was really hard 

And I'm looking forward to some RAID benches!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Looking like a pro!  Have you played Sniper Elite v2 yet?  I thought it was a fun game, better than I expected. Play it in hard too, it's tough, and the multi was really hard
> 
> And I'm looking forward to some RAID benches!!!



Yeah I have played it, I really enjoy it, nothing releaves tension like assassinating hitlers testicles.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah I have played it, I really enjoy it, nothing releaves tension like assassinating hitlers testicles.



That's right, I haven't played the dlc yet, that's what I'll start with tomorrow. Yesterday I darted replaying it on my newer monitor, pretty demanding at 2560.1440, but I'll just start the Kill Hitler dlc 

OT: I saw someone on Hardforum selling one of these cases you have, and it got me wanting to build a little beast box myself. I think it would be pretty awesome, and I would if funds were more promising. Great build


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's right, I haven't played the dlc yet, that's what I'll start with tomorrow. Yesterday I darted replaying it on my newer monitor, pretty demanding at 2560.1440, but I'll just start the Kill Hitler dlc
> 
> OT: I saw someone on Hardforum selling one of these cases you have, and it got me wanting to build a little beast box myself. I think it would be pretty awesome, and I would if funds were more promising. Great build



Yeah I have really enjoyed this build in ever aspect!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

A new home the 830's.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

I've never seen that before, but those 830s deserve the best of homes! good call


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I've never seen that before, but those 830s deserve the best of homes! good call



I'll take some pics Friday I am not going to have time to work on it tongiht, my foot is killing me, as I slipped on the stairs again this morning and injured my foot further.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'll take some pics Friday I am not going to have time to work on it tongiht, my foot is killing me, as I slipped on the stairs again this morning and injured my foot further.



Looking forward to it and take care of that foot


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Looking forward to it and take care of that foot



I'm trying, I see my doctor tommarow, and a specialist on Monday, but that doesn't really make the pain go away. Also I likely will not sleep so who knows there may be more updates tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'm trying, I see my doctor tommarow, and a specialist on Monday, but that doesn't really make the pain go away. Also I likely will not sleep so who knows there may be more updates tonight.



Just have a few drinks. IMO, some of my best posts come after a few long islands or the like. And we'd all love to see those babies installed! How are you liking the Corsair fans?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just have a few drinks. IMO, some of my best posts come after a few long islands or the like. And we'd all love to see those babies installed! How are you liking the Corsair fans?



They are a tad on the noisy side, but they work pretty well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I was right, I can't sleep so I am going to attempt some work on the project.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Made some major inroads on Items #2 and #6 on the list.

So lets begin with some shots of the 3.5 to 2.5 conversion bracket from Scythe I used.














Now the installation of the 830's







One in







Now 2 . .. 







From other angles 













Now some pictures of some cable management in the works































Still not very pretty but it's only temporary



















And now put back together 



















And that's all for now benchmarks to follow this weekend.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh I also changed the rear 140mm fan from exhaust to intake.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Also I have decided I need to purchase the Recon white edition and the new white edition Specter Pro LED fans when they are release.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

One more benchmark before trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking very good!  Glad to see you managed to get some work done last night, though it looks like you didn't sleep a whole lot.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Looking very good!  Glad to see you managed to get some work done last night, though it looks like you didn't sleep a whole lot.



Didn't sleep at all, started playing Sleeping Dogs, the game is amazing!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just have a few drinks. IMO, some of my best posts come after a few long islands or the like. And we'd all love to see those babies installed! How are you liking the Corsair fans?



Shit if booze made me sleepy (as opposed to the opposite) I never would have had to quit. 

Looking good dude!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Shit if booze made me sleepy (as opposed to the opposite) I never would have had to quit.
> 
> Looking good dude!



Yeah I just made a trip to fry's and picked up some more goody's, pics coming soon.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

All you lucky people with Fry's and Microcenters around, it sucks not having a nice place to go and shop at locally. 
Anxious to see what you picked up Hard


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> All you lucky people with Fry's and Microcenters around, it sucks not having a nice place to go and shop at locally.
> Anxious to see what you picked up Hard



Ehhh FRY'S is okay, I'd much rather have a microcenter, but one deals with the cards one is dealt.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay the goody's from the FRY'S trip are . . . .

A 25 disc spindle of PHILIPS 25 GB 6x BD-R discs






Scored these for $30 after getting them to price match.




And . . . . .






A Hitachi 4TB 7200 RPM, 64MB of cache, SATA III DESKSTAR hard drive








Was on sale last week for $200, but the sale ended yesterday, however to my fortune the sign for the sale was still up, so I was able to nag them into giving me a $300 hard driver for $200, then upon waiting for a manager to approve the new price, I was made to stand and wait for nearly an hour! I explained to them the standing for an hour on crutches with a broken foot aside, the waiting an hour for a manger to type 3 seconds worth of authorization in is absurd, and if they wanted my continued patronage the price needed to reflect the "hardship" I had endured. As such I walked out of the store with this hard drive that was not on sale for $200, but at full retail for $300, for a measly $111! I really should have bought more than 1.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Okay the goody's from the FRY'S trip are . . . .
> 
> A 25 disc spindle of PHILIPS 25 GB 6x BD-R discs
> 
> ...



Nice snag on that hard drive
Still sucks having to wait an hour (especially in your condition)!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Nice snag on that hard drive
> Still sucks having to wait an hour (especially in your condition)!!!



Yeah I'm happy with it, now I just need a hard drive dock so I can transfer the data.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Did some more tweaking and overclocking, so I am going to run/ re-run some benchmarks.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 Benchmark Report
================================
Created: 2012-10-05 at 13:23:12
Build Version: 1.05, Jun  7 2012
================================

      Average FPS:	40.9
      Minimum FPS:	34.9
      Maximum FPS:	52.5

 Number Of Frames:	3132
    Average Frame:	24.453ms
    Minimum Frame:	19.064ms
    Maximum Frame:	28.661ms

     Machine Name:	WHITEBOY
         Monitors:	1
 Operating System:	Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
       System RAM:	16339MB
              CPU:	       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
  Number of Cores:	8

         GPU Name:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
    Feature Level:	DX11.0
   Driver version:	9.18.13.623
   Dedicated VRAM:	4036MB

 Resolution Width:	1920
Resolution Height:	1080
   Texture Detail:	ULTRA
   Shadows Detail:	ULTRA
    Draw Distance:	ULTRA
    Anti-aliasing:	HIGH
 Advanced Shadows:	LOW
    Supersampling:	2.25x
Anisotropic Level:	16
  Compute Shaders:	ON
Ambient Occlusion:	ON
      Motion Blur:	ON
    Vertical Sync:	OFF
 Reduce Mouse Lag:	OFF
        Stereo 3D:	OFF


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

So over all the tweaks have netted a 2-12 FPS gain depending upon the game, with almost no increase in temps.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice.



Yeah I am fairly pleased, but I know there is more left in this video card, I am sure I can break 1250 core.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 5, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah I am fairly pleased, but I know there is more left in this video card, I am sure I can break 1250 core.



Have you hit a wall(clock or temp) on the 3770k or clocked it higher? Last we saw it was 4.3 and you mentioned you thought it was bottlenecking the 680. I believe you also said your RAM was at 2133, and a 3770k IMC should be able to run at least 2400.
Only reason I ask is because the last few posts regarding overclocking have been mainly GPU, and frankly this tiny monster PC really fascinates me and I want to see how beastly it can run 24/7(funny, it's not even my PC and I'm eager to see the 24/7 clocks)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Have you hit a wall(clock or temp) on the 3770k or clocked it higher? Last we saw it was 4.3 and you mentioned you thought it was bottlenecking the 680. I believe you also said your RAM was at 2133, and a 3770k IMC should be able to run at least 2400.
> Only reason I ask is because the last few posts regarding overclocking have been mainly GPU, and frankly this tiny monster PC really fascinates me and I want to see how beastly it can run 24/7(funny, it's not even my PC and I'm eager to see the 24/7 clocks)



ATM the CPU is running @ 4488 Ghz and the memory is running @ 2176 at stock timings. The tmeps though as you see are a tad on the high side (though I am not sure what setting the H100 is running on) , I will likely kick down the multipliers on the CPU and up the buss speed and loosen the timing on the ram some.

I also have been eyeing a 16GB kit of CORSAIR Platinums @ 2400, so the current ram kit may not be long for this PC.

But we will see, I am still tweaking and learning this platform.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 7, 2012)

seems like it's hummin along [H] good score on the 4TB HDD


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> seems like it's hummin along [H] good score on the 4TB HDD



Scored some more goodies yesterday at FRY's , pics incoming!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

So Saturday I picked up a new mouse as my Microsoft Sidewinder X8, while fine, the DPI has become a little low for me, at a max of 4000, so I grabbed this guy.















Also to help me transfer files onto my new hard drive I found this.









Unboxing pictures should be up tommarow, as well as some more benchmarks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice...though there is a "Mac version" of the Death Adder that has white LED accents such as on scroll wheel and I am trying to find one as it will match well. Not available retail anymore. I learned about it upon misisng one used for sale at OCN for only $28. Doh.

Also there are new "Yin" and "Yang" Prodigys out which are a mix of black and white. Go see at PPCs.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice...though there is a "Mac version" of the Death Adder that has white LED accents such as on scroll wheel and I am trying to find one as it will match well. Not available retail anymore. I learned about it upon misisng one used for sale at OCN for only $28. Doh.
> 
> Also there are new "Yin" and "Yang" Prodigys out which are a mix of black and white. Go see at PPCs.



Yeah I saw, them and they look nice, but I am more than happy with what I have, now if they had a white and royal blue combination I would be really excited! Also I am not sure I want to put in the work to move the rig out of this case. 


Also I can't sleep so unboxing pics incoming!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 8, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah I saw, them and they look nice, but I am more than happy with what I have, now if they had a white and royal blue combination I would be really excited! Also I am not sure I want to put in the work to move the rig out of this case.
> 
> 
> Also I can't sleep so unboxing pics incoming!



Quick question here:
If your Microsoft mouse was 4000dpi and that wasn't enough, why'd you pick up the DeathAdder when it's only 3500dpi?
Am I missing something?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Quick question here:
> If your Microsoft mouse was 4000dpi and that wasn't enough, why'd you pick up the DeathAdder when it's only 3500dpi?
> Am I missing something?




Yes and so was I while under the spell of Oxy, I will still keep the mouse as a LAN mouse, or perhaps give it away as a prize for the next LAN of my LAN group, but I am now in the market for one of these . .  .








I am trying to contact Razer through my friends who work there, to see is a custom white LED or white case version of the Ouroboros is possible.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

I gotta say it sure is a sexy looking mouse!













Now that I have this thing, today's priority is to get the new 4 TB installed and move over my steam back ups and such.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 8, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yes and so was I while under the spell of Oxy, I will still keep the mouse as a LAN mouse, or perhaps give it away as a prize for the next LAN of my LAN group, but I am now in the market for one of these . .  .
> 
> 
> http://assets.razerzone.com/eeimages/products/752/razer-ouroboros-gallery-1.png
> ...



Are you dead-set on Razer? I loved my Razer mice, but found the software a bit lackluster and they all suffered the same long-term issues. Then Cold Storm gave me his Cyborg RAT7 because he couldn't get comfortable with it and I was absolutely blown away by it. Once I found a comfortable combination of the included finger- and palm-rests and adjusted the weight and dimensions to my liking, it's the best damn mouse I've ever used, software included, and it's 5600dpi to boot(there's a newer revision with a 6400dpi sensor called the RAT7 Infection).
The RAT7 doesn't have any of the long-term issues I dealt with with my Razer mice, such as needing a recable after a year or so due to a super-thin cable fraying or the rubberized coating coming off of the mouse. Literally, the only two issues the RAT7 has developed are extremely minor: the clear-coat over the Cyborg logo on the thumb rest rubbed off and the little crosshair logo has faded a bit from the precision button(but it's the only red button on the mouse, so that doesn't matter). Big deal, I've been using this mouse heavily for 18 months or so and haven't had a single hiccup or issue that needed repairing unlike with the Razers, or the Kone+ which needed a piece removed because the 'click' from the scroll-wheel was just too damn loud, even after a month and a half of use.
Keep in mind I'm stacking this up against the Razer Copperhead, Naga, and Mamba, the Roccat Kone+, the CM Storm Sentinel Advance and probably a few others I can't remember(I know there were two high-end Logitechs in there somewhere...). Coming up second favourite in all of those is the Copperhead(very outdated now, though ) followed closely by the Kone+, and the Kone+ has programmable lighting(so you can colour-match it to your pc )
Then again, the shape of the RAT isn't for everyone. I prefer to "palm" my mice when playing, so if you like to "claw," I have no input for you.

Sorry if this seems off-topic, just trying to give some feedback on mice so you don't end up with a turd Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking bad about Razer, Roccat, or CM, just stating that of all of those mice, the RAT came out ahead by a large margin in build quality and comfort(at least for me)

TL;DR: Here's to hoping you find yourself a mouse that suits your needs and wants I know how tough it can be to find one you like nowadays with everybody and their mother making "gaming" mice.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Are you dead-set on Razer? I loved my Razer mice, but found the software a bit lackluster and they all suffered the same long-term issues. Then Cold Storm gave me his Cyborg RAT7 because he couldn't get comfortable with it and I was absolutely blown away by it. Once I found a comfortable combination of the included finger- and palm-rests and adjusted the weight and dimensions to my liking, it's the best damn mouse I've ever used, software included, and it's 5600dpi to boot(there's a newer revision with a 6400dpi sensor called the RAT7 Infection).
> The RAT7 doesn't have any of the long-term issues I dealt with with my Razer mice, such as needing a recable after a year or so due to a super-thin cable fraying or the rubberized coating coming off of the mouse. Literally, the only two issues the RAT7 has developed are extremely minor: the clear-coat over the Cyborg logo on the thumb rest rubbed off and the little crosshair logo has faded a bit from the precision button(but it's the only red button on the mouse, so that doesn't matter). Big deal, I've been using this mouse heavily for 18 months or so and haven't had a single hiccup or issue that needed repairing unlike with the Razers, or the Kone+ which needed a piece removed because the 'click' from the scroll-wheel was just too damn loud, even after a month and a half of use.
> Keep in mind I'm stacking this up against the Razer Copperhead, Naga, and Mamba, the Roccat Kone+, the CM Storm Sentinel Advance and probably a few others I can't remember(I know there were two high-end Logitechs in there somewhere...). Coming up second favourite in all of those is the Copperhead(very outdated now, though ) followed closely by the Kone+, and the Kone+ has programmable lighting(so you can colour-match it to your pc )
> Then again, the shape of the RAT isn't for everyone. I prefer to "palm" my mice when playing, so if you like to "claw," I have no input for you.
> ...



I was looking at the R.A.T. 9, but I can't seem to find it for sale locally. Also I do like the R.A.T. mice, but if I can score a custom Razer mouse, I would go for that for sure. But yeah your right finding the right mouse can be tricky as everyone has varying tastes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2012)

I also feel a lot of "gaming mice" are artificially overpriced. I wold love to try a Steel Series, for example, but just can't being myself to pay $80+.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I also feel a lot of "gaming mice" are artificially overpriced. I wold love to try a Steel Series, for example, but just can't being myself to pay $80+.



IMO their nice, and well built just not worth the money.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I was looking at the R.A.T. 9, but I can't seem to find it for sale locally. Also I do like the R.A.T. mice, but if I can score a custom Razer mouse, I would go for that for sure. But yeah your right finding the right mouse can be tricky as everyone has varying tastes.



I agree 100%! Custom Razer mouse FTW!!! 
I recently sold my rat 7 and still have my mamba, as well as a cooler master. The rat was fun but the mamba wins out when it comes to comfort, and I did try every sort of customizable option with the rat.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I agree 100%! Custom Razer mouse FTW!!!
> I recently sold my rat 7 and still have my mamba, as well as a cooler master. The rat was fun but the mamba wins out when it comes to comfort, and I did try every sort of customizable option with the rat.



I just got an email from my friend who is going to put me in touch with someone that just might be able to make a custom mouse possible.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

So I just decided this new mouse is going back, it's just too small for my hamfists , which I had a feeling it would be, as such I just ordered another razer mouse.








A Razer TAIPAN










Also yeah I did order the CE or Prometheus, I really enjoyed the movie!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Also looking at possible replacements for my Sidewinder keyboard as well, really strongly considering this . . .






The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Elite 



Going to install that 4TB hard drive, so pics of that coming tonight.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2012)

I've never heard of Sabrent how did the dock go fast enough or just so so


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> I've never heard of Sabrent how did the dock go fast enough or just so so



I'm going to try it tonight, as long as it transfers files at 70 MB's a second I'll be happy, I mean it was $25 so I really can't complain too much regardless, but I will for sure let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

In she goes . . .









Out with the old












Also this sabernet USB hard drive dock is pretty dammed nice I am getting 90 + MB/s transfers.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

That makes me very happy!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

So not knowing I'll have to ask what are some good  all around system benchmarks.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2012)

PCMark


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah PCMark Vantage. Maybe SiSoft Sandra? There is also SysMark but I do not think there is a free trial.

Maxon Cinebench may be another option for one that is not primarily CPU or GPU.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Oct 9, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So I just decided this new mouse is going back, it's just too small for my hamfists , which I had a feeling it would be, as such I just ordered another razer mouse.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img443/1451/partsordered3.jpg
> 
> ...



Can't wait to watch Prometheus tonight
I really wanted to see it in the theaters, but was unable to because of certain circumstances


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Can't wait to watch Prometheus tonight
> I really wanted to see it in the theaters, but was unable to because of certain circumstances



Man you missed out!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I know. My grandfather passed away when it was released so I had to fly down to AZ for his funeral. By the time I got home it had already left theaters here in my small town. I was sooo pissed. Sorry to be off topic
You have a shit load of Steam games by the way!!! I think I have around 60 or 70...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I know. My grandfather passed away when it was released so I had to fly down to AZ for his funeral. By the time I got home it had already left theaters here in my small town. I was sooo pissed. Sorry to be off topic
> You have a shit load of Steam games by the way!!! I think I have around 60 or 70...



Sorry to hear about your grandfather.

Yeah all told between Origin, steam, and desura, I have well over 300 games.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandfather.
> 
> Yeah all told between Origin, steam, and desura, I have well over 300 games.



Yea Hammer, very sorry to hear about your Grandpa bro.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Just ordered me some dual layer blu-rays!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Today I am off to see my grandmother, so no updates for a while.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2012)

Well in better news I just ordered my "Yang" Prodigy (black front) from PPCs!! Getting a 3570K from Microcenter for $179 in a few days. Still deciding on mobo; leaning towards the ASRock Z77E-ITX as it stands right now.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Today I am off to see my grandmother, so no updates for a while.



Hope all is okay...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well in better news I just ordered my "Yang" Prodigy (black front) from PPCs!! Getting a 3570K from Microcenter for $179 in a few days. Still deciding on mobo; leaning towards the ASRock Z77E-ITX as it stands right now.



I highly recommend the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, it's a joy to work with and it has the beef to take my 3770K to 5Ghz!



HammerON said:


> Hope all is okay...



I'm afraid not she is in hospus, this is a trip to spend time with her and say goodbye.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 10, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'm afraid not she is in hospus, this is a trip to spend time with her and say goodbye.



Sorry to hear that.  Been through it myself.  At least she will get the proper care there.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Been through it myself.  At least she will get the proper care there.



That's the way it goes, she has decided she doesn't want to do khemo or dialysis anymore, and though I don't like her decission I have to respect it.

I do appreciate ya'lls best wishes and concerns.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 10, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's the way it goes, she has decided she doesn't want to do khemo or dialysis anymore, and though I don't like her decission I have to respect it.
> 
> I do appreciate ya'lls best wishes and concerns.



Just went through the same with my grandmother earlier this year and we laid her to rest in August. It was her third bout with cancer and although she wasn't in pain, she decided she was done with all of the chemo and radiation. Of course we all wanted her to be around longer, but you have to respect your elders' wishes. At least you'll have a chance to see her before she goes, I was 1500 miles away when my grandmother passed.

Here's hoping the best for you, your grandmother, and all of your family. My heart is with you, man.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Just went through the same with my grandmother earlier this year and we laid her to rest in August. It was her third bout with cancer and although she wasn't in pain, she decided she was done with all of the chemo and radiation. Of course we all wanted her to be around longer, but you have to respect your elders' wishes. At least you'll have a chance to see her before she goes, I was 1500 miles away when my grandmother passed.
> 
> Here's hoping the best for you, your grandmother, and all of your family. My heart is with you, man.



Really appreciate that, it means a lot, to have yall's support!

I plan on throwing myself into this project when I get back, and dedicating this project to her memory.

I have a lot planned, in fact I'm in solid works right now, designing away!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah...went with the ASRock. I really wanted a black board (can do without the gold accents frankly...though they are minimal) even though you can't really see it in the Prodigy even if you had a window but what mainly turned me off to the Asus was it being $199. Plus apparently that Digi+ VRM thing, while seemingly a great idea offhand, is really a gimmick, at best, and could even affect the power delivery negatively (based on readings over at OCN and such anyway; don't actually have a great specific "source" for that TBH). Also the AsRock is one of the few to support VT-d (for future uses once no longer in my main rig).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...went with the ASRock. I really wanted a black board (can do without the gold accents frankly...though they are minimal) even though you can't really see it in the Prodigy even if you had a window but what mainly turned me off to the Asus was it being $199. Plus apparently that Digi+ VRM thing, while seemingly a great idea offhand, is really a gimmick, at best, and could even affect the power delivery negatively (based on readings over at OCN and such anyway; don't actually have a great specific "source" for that TBH). Also the AsRock is one of the few to support VT-d (for future uses once no longer in my main rig).




Excited to see this build of yours.










A quick update on my grandmother, she is in an amazing hospus  facility, and she comfortable and content. Thanks again for everyone's support during this trying time.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> A quick update on my grandmother, she is in an amazing hospus  facility, and she comfortable and content. Thanks again for everyone's support during this trying time.



It's really a happy and encouraging thing to hear of your positive hospus experience and that your grandmother is doing well. Send her the love from the virtual world of TPU! 

On a lighter note, looking forward to the mouse. Did that come in?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It's really a happy and encouraging thing to hear of your positive hospus experience and that your grandmother is doing well. Send her the love from the virtual world of TPU!
> 
> On a lighter note, looking forward to the mouse. Did that come in?



Latest Event: 	San Diego CA
Delivered - October 10, 2012 3:52:09 PM
Text Trace: 	Your package has been delivered and you will not receive any further text messages for this package. Be sure to sign-up your other packages for Text Trace. 

Arrived yesterday, along with some other goodies!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah not sure about cooling yet...may move my loop from the CM 690 II, may just get an all-in-one liquid cooler. I see that there are others on the market now besides just Corsair. Just gonna use the stock cooler for initial testing. Also will be re-using RAM and an SSD I have plus my GTX 480 though the latter will eventually be upgraded with something else.

Glad to hear that about your Grandma...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

Also on a much lighter note, I may have a new more powerful video card coming in the future.

I was able to use my contacts from my old job (before I quit to come to Wyoming for my grandmother), and I was able to negotiate my way to a chance to a card that is truly something special.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought you were an HR Director  Though I guess where you worked can be more important than what you did there!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Also on a much lighter note, I may have a new more powerful video card coming in the future.
> 
> I was able to use my contacts from my old job (before I quit to come to Wyoming for my grandmother), and I was able to negotiate my way to a chance to a card that is truly something special.



Is it a dual-GPU card?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Is it a dual-GPU card?





Wrigleyvillain said:


> I thought you were an HR Director  Though I guess where you worked can be more important than what you did there!



Correct, yes I was the head of HR, but I was the head of HR at a company that sold test handlers, to major company's like Intel, AMD, and *Nvidia* and many more. And I would often sit in in major contract negotiations, so I have quite a few industry contacts.

I can't say exactly what the card is yet as it's far from a done deal yet, but I think I have dropped some good hints.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Correct, yes I was the head of HR, but I was the head of HR at a company that sold test handlers, to major company's like Intel, AMD, and *Nvidia* and many more. And I would often sit in in major contract negotiations, so I have quite a few industry contacts.
> 
> I can't say exactly what the card is yet as it's far from a done deal yet, but I think I have dropped some good hints.



There's only one Nvidia card I can think of off the top of my head that's faster than the 680 Classified...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> There's only one Nvidia card I can think of off the top of my head that's faster than the 680 Classified...




Maybe your not *thinking* hard enough . . . .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh snap!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Maybe your not *thinking* hard enough . . . .



It wasn't that I wasn't thinking hard enough, I just didn't have the knowledge that GK110 is so close.

I honestly expected you to say GTX690 or HD7990.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah...though he did say "truly something special" not just "something insanely powerful" or what have you.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 12, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> It wasn't that I wasn't thinking hard enough, I just didn't have the knowledge that GK110 is so close.
> 
> I honestly expected you to say GTX690 or HD7990.



Well it's not a done deal yet, so it may end up being a 690 . .. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...though he did say "truly something special" not just "something insanely powerful" or what have you.



We'll see, as I said it's not a done deal, I'm trying to convince them that I "need" an ES.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 12, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well it's not a done deal yet, so it may end up being a 690 . ..


And you're  because you'd be doubling your graphics power? Preposterous.




[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> We'll see, as I said it's not a done deal, I'm trying to convince them that I "need" an ES.



Yeah, make sure they know it needs to be cherrypicked too, lol.


You lucky SOB
Can't wait to see more benchies and hear when/if you get any free swag from your old company.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 12, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> And you're  because you'd be doubling your graphics power? Preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well all ES's are cherry picked usually, as well as voltage unrestricted.

But we'll see.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 12, 2012)

Board and PSU came...fast shipping, man, less than 48 hours.

It manages to look cute and badass all at the same time!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2012)

Fixing to order some more goodies from performance PCS


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Fixing to order some more goodies from performance PCS



I liked them but they charge me tax  and for as close as we are, shipping is not too quick   But I do think they're a solid company 

Looking forward to seeing your toys!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2012)

Well on a very sad note, my grandmother, passed away @ 5:33 AM this morning in my arms, she will be dearly missed by many people. I want to thank ya'll for being supportive and patient with my thread crapping about personal problems.



All that said, I will be throwing myself at this project. 



So updates incoming.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well on a very sad note, my grandmother, passed away @ 5:33 AM this morning in my arms, she will be dearly missed by many people. I want to thank ya'll for being supportive and patient with my thread crapping about personal problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your loss. My grandfather (92) passed away in the spring. I am glad you were able to be with her.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. My grandfather (92) passed away in the spring. I am glad you were able to be with her.



That means a lot, I am having a terrible time sleeping perhaps, some pics of some of the things that came in during my absence, will help with that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 15, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well on a very sad note, my grandmother, passed away @ 5:33 AM this morning in my arms, she will be dearly missed by many people. I want to thank ya'll for being supportive and patient with my thread crapping about personal problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it doesn't mean much coming from a faceless screenname, but I'm very sorry for your loss. I know it all too well, only one of my grandparents is still around. At least you can go on knowing she is no longer sick or in pain.

That said, I look forward to the rest of this project and the little touches you give it for your grandmother.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 15, 2012)

In a loved ones arms is pretty much the best way to go. Don't get too drunk.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 15, 2012)

you have my condolences [H] it's a hard thing to have someone you love dearly pass away in your arms, I know my Dad died in mine and it took me awhile to get over it.......


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay so after the Broncos game (which was an amazing one!) I was able to snap some picks of some of the goodies that showed up while I was in Wyoming.




To protect all this nice new stuff, a nice new surge protector!













And as I am still on the hunt for a new mouse to replace my X8, I present the Taipan (yes and the collectors edition of prometheus).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2012)

unboxing, and such to follow come morning.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey how do you like the case? My dad and I are thinking about doing a fun project and creating a small Virtual Machine Host and domain name server and I was thinking of looking at this case for it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hey how do you like the case? My dad and I are thinking about doing a fun project and creating a small Virtual Machine Host and domain name server and I was thinking of looking at this case for it



I love it, it has plenty of room to work with, and with support for 5 + hard drives, and great air flow, it would make a great server case, Intel even makes an 1155 mini-itx server board, my old place of employment used to use those boards their quite good, but the case is amazing, and very well priced IMO.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I love it, it has plenty of room to work with, and with support for 5 + hard drives, and great air flow, it would make a great server case, Intel even makes an 1155 mini-itx server board, my old place of employment used to use those boards their quite good, but the case is amazing, and very well priced IMO.



I was going to get an Asrock Z77 ITX board. But that one looks pretty good too.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2012)

unboxing photos incoming


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll start with the mouse.

























More to come.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

Well because that wasn't enough new stuff I went to Fry's again!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

Also i am really liking the taipan!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

More photos and unboxing incoming!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

Well start with a nice new mouse pad!


A Razer Vespula mouse pad.










I also grabbed a copy of bit defender 2013, to keep my hard drives safe.











Now for some mouse pad glamor shots!





All unboxed








and a close up of the 2 surfaces



the "control" side








and now the "speed" side







Hopefully ya'll can see the differences in textures.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

Still not sleeping well for obvious reasons . .  . .

So I figured I start off with a small tidbit of information, and that is that I am desperately close to getting the final word on a GTX 780. Also I will say that I am excited to begin the planning stages of the fabrication part of this build, as so far most everything has been the assembly of off the shelf parts, which while nice, doesn't feel as though I have really accomplished anything, and so I want to take this build to the next level. So ATM I am planning the fan controller and 2 windows, and how they will fit in the build.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

This mouse pad is amazing!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

More unboxing and hardware shots incoming!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2012)

I want that mouse pad!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I want that mouse pad!



It's quite nice, I am getting used to it still, but it gets the job done for sure, and there are profiles for both side of it on the razer synapse software.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

So I have a weakness for higher end well made surge protectors, and as such I pretty much exclusively purchase from Tripp Lite!








I love the over all quality of construction!








I love how well built it is and how stout it is, you can tell it's quality all the way and made to last!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

I really am begining to enjoy this taipan mouse!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

*Not really an update but .. .*

Okay so this isn't tech related in any way, and it's on a personal note, but I figured I'd share as it's very important to me.

Come Sunday morning I (and my broken foot) will be taking part in a 4 mile breast cancer walk, my team and I, will be making the trek across balboa park and down the 163, I'll be the guy in the crutches. This year we are walking in honor of my mother whom is currently in a battle with breast cancer (she's in remission, but just found out she may have cancer in her other breast )!

So i just wanted ya'lls opinion on my new hair cut, keep in mind I did this myself and with no real proper supplies, just some clippers and a bottle or hot pink RIT fabric dye, but anyway here it goes!

I present to you my ugly, ugly mug sporting an awesome new haircut (sorry for the crappy cell phone pic)!






Should the mood strike you to donate to the cause, you would have my ever lasting gratitude, and thanks. Should you not find yourself in the mood, I encourage you to do something in your local community to aid in the fight against cancer! Hell even joining the TPU folding team would make you a hero in my book! Every last bit helps, and I truly believe that together as a society we can end cancer in our life time! 

Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 19, 2012)

You have some incredible ingredients going down in this build mon, kudos to ya and thanks for posting up , enjoyed looking and reading hows it coming along already!!! g1


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> You have some incredible ingredients going down in this build mon, kudos to ya and thanks for posting up , enjoyed looking and reading hows it coming along already!!! g1



I appreciate that, I am in the process of saving up money as all told I am about $2,500 USD into this project and it's going to take another $500 at least to get everything I want to do done.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

*780 update*

So I just got the word back from my main contact, he can't swing an ES of the "780", "right now" so while it's most likely I will be getting one when they launch like everyone else, there is still a chance I could receive one when they go out to reviewers, as I have signed an NDA either way I can't say more regardless.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 20, 2012)

love the new haircut [H] maybe someone can turn that Mohawk into a nipple for ya (jk) 

My partner and I did a walk for life last year which raises money for breast cancer research the walk goes for 24hrs though and it comes down to how far you walk as to how much the sponsors pay out more K's walked = more money so it's a great kick in the pants to put in good distances...

and I love those razor mouse pads I tried my friends one and I'm sold I'll be getting one as soon I can find an etailer  with one in stock in NZ  .... not a fan of Bit Defender though tried it once last year went back to MSE


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow look at this effin' guy!  

Haven't even started my Prodigy build yet...been busy researching server-related stuff like RAID controllers and enclosures. Two projects!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2012)

Well if no one is going to say shit for 3 days I guess I have to double post. 

*It begins...*






And while normally not my style (plus the black + white matches my case and theme) it occurred to me that the 24 carat gold-plated Apogee HD would look pretty damn sweet on this board.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2012)

Stren did some testing on various watercooling blocks, and it seems like blocks with metal tops were a little warmer that their acetal or plexi siblings.  I don't know if it's that the top is holding in extra heat or what.  I think you might do all-right staying with the white one


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't insinuating I was gonna switch...just that it would look pretty badass on this board with its gold and yellow accents.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 23, 2012)

Back after a 3day LAN party nothing new to report other than some goodies ordered from performance PCS.

Also I would like to say I was able to hobble all 4 miles on crutches, and as such I am exhausted!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tiny update*

I just ordered another new mouse pad, because it looked so awesome at CES l just had to have it!

I's a Razer Invicta, and I can't wait for it to get here!

For those whom are click lazy here is a rendering of what it will looks like with my mouse.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks sweet!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 23, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Looks sweet!!!



Yeah I fell asleep on the couch and forgot to order those parts from Perfomance PCS, so I am going to put it on hold till the rest of the parts I wasn't / need come in stock.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Ordered some more parts!







Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh also I encountered someone at the LAN party I went to whom owns his own metal fabrications business, and he may be able to set me up to do some laser cutting on my panels for the windows I plan to put it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh dude that is so sweet. I am going to have to find someone who can make me one too but that is way down the road. What about ventilation you think though? Other holes?

This case is really well designed and built and even better than you think/can know until you see it in person and work with one. 

Been wondering what to do about radiator and res and pump as I really can't buy all new right now. Nor do I frankly want to with all the gear I've got. Such as, long story short, an extra XSPC dual bay pump/res combo that was a screw up and is slightly too wide for a standard 5.25 bay. And turns out with the Prodigy drive bays removed the thing fits absolutely perfect face side down in the front! Will secure with some type of adhesive I guess...or perhaps drill a couple holes but I dunno about that offhand. There are other spots for SSD(s) which is awesome.

Also still debating whether I am going to install optical or not...wasn't aware that meant no full sized reservoir on top (but shoulda realized). May get a single 120, idk. If I didn't have the same nice BR burner as you then definitely screw optical internal and I'd use my spare Swiftech MCR-220 for now. I already have an eSATA 5.25" enclosure on the way anyway-and another BR reader could install in it so no waste either way...still on the fence there.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Also at the LAN party I went to this weekend a guy whom writes for STFU and Play (never heard of it either), dropped in and asked if he could take a bunch of pictures and do an article on the LAN and my build.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah well the content has to come from somewhere.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah well the content has to come from somewhere.



I guess was just a bit weird to me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah I realize I didn't word that exactly how I wanted; not entirely disagreeing. Though hey also kind of flattering re. featuring your build. Site looks legit and, in fact, I think I may have heard of/seen reference to it once or twice in the past and probably checked out due to the amusing name but can't be sure.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I guess was just a bit weird to me.



I would've taken that as a huge compliment. He's writing an article on the LAN party and he specifically singled your PC out to take pics of and display on his site...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I would've taken that as a huge compliment. He's writing an article on the LAN party and he specifically singled your PC out to take pics of and display on his site...



Oh I did for sure, but it still kind of weirded me out a bit.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

So a quick update it's looking more like the laser cutting with be a certainty rather than a possibility.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool...can I send you my side panel?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool...can I send you my side panel?



LOL


Sure no problem . .


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2012)

so what's the design your gonna get on the side panels [H] 

and can't wait to see the fans n cables bud those are gonna look sweeeeeeeet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> so what's the design your gonna get on the side panels [H]
> 
> and can't wait to see the fans n cables bud those are gonna look sweeeeeeeet



I haven't quite decided but I have lots of ideas atm.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


>



Hey some of us don't meet metal engravers and people who want to profile our rigs and shit every day like _some_ California high roller I know.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey some of us don't meet metal engravers and people who want to profile our rigs and shit every day like _some_ California high roller I know.



It's a hard life but someone has to live it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2012)

Also I have decided that the venting on the top is too restrictive, and as such needs to be changed in some way.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Meaning it doesn't it let enough air pass through?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Meaning it doesn't it let enough air pass through?



correct


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

I will have to pay attention to that...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2012)

You want unrestricted airflow [H] I found the ideal case for you it's called the H-frame by Inwin take a look 

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/In-Win-H-Frame-Case-Review/1653


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 27, 2012)

*Small update*

Some stuffs came in the mail today! Thanks Frozen CPU!











Unboxing and install photos to come in the morning!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay sorry for missing the updates, but I was able to purchase copy's of Diablo III from Toys R Us when they liquidated their stock for $10, so my friends have been playing that with me as well as getting Guild Wars 2 for 50% off. So I have been slacking off instead of progressing this build.

However tonight I really want to get the new fans and cables in and get this build back on track!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2012)

Sweet. Curious how loud that 230 is...

Gonna get some sleeved extensions myself but can't tell what I need exactly until things start going in the case. Mine is black and white and PPCs has an "NFL" line of dual-colored 24-pins so I may get the theme-matching Oakland Raiders one (well it looked black and white...guess I would email them first). If not then straight white as well.  

3570K and board up and running on the test bench though. Not bad so far. Up to 4.4 at 1.18v. Looks to need more than 1.2 for 4.5+.

Oh and I ordered and Alphacool Nexxos ST30 single 120mm radiator today...we're getting there!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweet. Curious how loud that 230 is...
> 
> Gonna get some sleeved extensions myself but can't tell what I need exactly until things start going in the case. Mine is black and white and PPCs has an "NFL" line of dual-colored 24-pins so I may get the theme-matching Oakland Raiders one (well it looked black and white...guess I would email them first). If not then straight white as well.
> 
> ...




You should have gone 240 .

As for the fan it's a little on the louder side @ 25.6 dB, but still relatively quiet, not that I would notice otherwise with the corsair fans and the GPU fan, whirring away.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2012)

Alright starting on the cables and fans, pics and such to follow.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay we'll start with some unboxing














Now the Alchemy Cables, which i had a serious issue with but more on that later .. . . . 

The 8 Pin CPU power






and up close







The 24 Pin Mobo power






and up close







And now the 2 PCI-E power cables






up close









A bit of a messy install, but I straightened it out, forgot to take a pic of it







Mobo power








And the video card installed







It looks nice huh ?

Well there was an issue, the PCI-E power cables wouldn't connect 100% regardless of what I did, which leads me to believe there was some defective molex at work which for the price I paid really pisses me off, and I will be sending a polite but upset letter to bit fenix in the morning!

So more to come soon, and updates to follow ect. ect.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2012)

One final thing before bed, the whole misshapen molex thing has really soured my opinion of bit fenix.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2012)

So after no sleep and a bit of thinking, I am 100% sure only one of the cables is a problem, however, this puts me in a difficult place, as I am now forced to either RMA it or consider the money I spent lost, and buy a replacement which is likely my only option for timely replacement.banghead:

Just really bothered and frustrated atm.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you see the actual defect? Not really clear on what is wrong with it or why it won't connect properly exactly.

As for my radiator, as I said earlier, I want to install my blu ray burner so can't fit a dual 120MM or 240. Frankly, never thought I'd be buying one that wasn't at least a 120x2.

I had my own annoyance last night but it was my dumb ass fault. I forgot to mount my bay res in it's proper orientation with screws before re-doing my tubing in my P55 rig and I ending up cutting them about an inch too short. So the res is not flush with the front case panel once installed. Now I have to buy more and re-do the whole loop. And my rad already shipped so could not include with that order and shipping cost.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Can you see the actual defect? Not really clear on what is wrong with it or why it won't connect properly exactly.



The very base of the molex is too small for the PSU molex to fit into it , and when I force it the wire pops out of the molex.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 30, 2012)

I recently got some Bitfenix extension cables for PCI-E and 8-pin EPS.

Didn't have a problem with the PCI-E, but almost gave up on the EPS as one of my 4-pin connectors just would not go in.  After a while of pushing real hard it finally connected. Not going to remove it for fear of not getting it back on.

Interesting that you are having a similar problem.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm...


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 30, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I recently got some Bitfenix extension cables for PCI-E and 8-pin EPS.
> 
> Didn't have a problem with the PCI-E, but almost gave up on the EPS as one of my 4-pin connectors just would not go in.  After a while of pushing real hard it finally connected. Not going to remove it for fear of not getting it back on.
> 
> Interesting that you are having a similar problem.



Cold Storm had this issue with one of his BitFenix extensions, not sure which though.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 30, 2012)

I should add that I did use a small screwdriver to try and tweak the metal connectors on my source plug or the extension plug, not sure which.

Not sure if that helped or not, it just finally went in.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Cold Storm had this issue with one of his BitFenix extensions, not sure which though.



The 24 pin was a pain the the A$$ to do. The white ones.. the black and blue ones I got haven't had a issue what so ever.. White, fought with me for an half an hour one day.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 30, 2012)

^ Mine are black. Seems to random manufacturing problem.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

So it would seem, I still haven't decided if I want to try again ot try my luck with some other connectors.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

I think I am going to try my luck again from a different retailer, and try these again in the mean time, and see if I can get them to work. Also I am considering wrapping the video card to white it out.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

*side project*

So I recently traded on the forums for a 5750, for my brother, whom was rocking a GTX 430 so this is a sizable upgrade for him.

Before I start yes, it's dirty, yes it's filthy and yes it's dusty! I plan to blow it out tomorrow and do some basic cable management.

So here is before the new card.








here is the new card installed








More to come on both projects . . .


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Well like 0 sleep again, and I decided to pull the trigger on some more parts.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2012)

Like what? Curious what you still need/could use.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

Every time I see the thread title I think of this


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Like what? Curious what you still need/could use.



Well the windows still need to go in, I bought some paint, and I'm liking the the front panel less and less as time goes by. Also I'm still waiting for Bit Fenix to release it's white version of the recon fan controller. As well as some other touches and details.



t_ski said:


> Every time I see the thread title I think of this



Could you have possibly found a lower quality grainier video.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

I was looking, but that's the worst one I could find.  Sorry


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I was looking, but that's the worst one I could find.  Sorry



What matters is you tried.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Also my laser cutting guy bailed on me, so I guess I'll be putting the windows in ye olde fashioned way.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2012)

What would be the "old fashioned way" exactly? Dremel? Perhaps I have already made it obvious that I really have no experience with such things as it stands right now. I know there are various methods detailed on certain forums but haven't checked out myself.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

You could also look up waterjet cutters in the area.  I did a Star Wars case with an Imperial logo on the side, and I got a local guy to do it for ~$20.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What would be the "old fashioned way" exactly? Dremel? Perhaps I have already made it obvious that I really have no experience with such things as it stands right now. I know there are various methods detailed on certain forums but haven't checked out myself.



A dremel.



t_ski said:


> You could also look up waterjet cutters in the area.  I did a Star Wars case with an Imperial logo on the side, and I got a local guy to do it for ~$20.



But I do know a friend who own a small flow jet . ..  .. hmmm


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I've run into my first big problem. With the 120mm rad on top and it's fan inside the case as well the optical drive cannot slide all the way back with it's cables installed. Don't think a thinner fan would be thin enough (besides the lost performance). Really don't want to the fan outside on top either; not quite sure what to do at this point. Putting the rad on the rear has it's own set of issues due to space and proximity to the board/block as well (but that still may be able to work with some further thought and planning).

Still can get it up and running today though.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 3, 2012)

@wrigleyvillian remind me what case you have so's I can google some images to get an idea of your problem 

[H] that's gotta suck about the cable and the cutting guy bailing meanwhile on a lighter note those fans look bloody good


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2012)

Prodigy same as what this thread is about (and why I'm posting here essentially...don't want my own build log).

Got a single 120mm rad as you can't fit a full 2x120 on top unless you want to remove optical drive bay. But the fan I have on the single rad doesn't leave enough room for the sata cables on my blu ray burner.

I gotta look at other build logs I guess.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 4, 2012)

You might just want to skip the optical drive.  Shame you can't fit it and the 120 though.

Maybe put the rad up front?  Of course that would mean removing drive racks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2012)

I know and I would ditch the optical drive inside but like [H] here I have a nice Asus BR burner I would prefer to mount. And if I have to take the bay out I did not need a single 120MM rad (tho this thing performs great). I would probably just put the fan on the outside top but the damn mesh thing is there (and can't really drill through it either as, of course, a plastic structural part covers the rad screw hole location and not the mesh).\

Edit: Well crap I just looked at the pics in this thread closer and it appears he is not using his optical internal anymore as went with a 120x2 rad. Wonder where he is at...


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2012)

I think after looking at google images you've got the same problem as every other owner of this case 
you either remove the drive cages or don't install a BR/DVD drive or mount it on the back 

I didn't find one single image where the rad and drive were both installed it was either one or the other or both if the rad was installed on the back or outside of the case


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah...crap. Complicating it somewhat too is that I already just got an external Blu Ray reader in a combo deal with a Raptor 150 on eBay and threw it in an esata case. Using with my P55 box that is now a server (all 4 bays full with a res/pump and a hot swap drive cage). I could always just swap those drives and use the burner external for both but the reader isn't worth crap (was glad to have found a use cause I just needed another Raptor really) and moving it back and forth is meh. Though I don't need an optical drive all that much on my main rig. Maybe could just share discs over the network too. I got the white w/ black front Prodigy and it would look nice in there as well though.

Fortunately my Asrock m-itx does have an esata port too.



PopcornMachine said:


> Maybe put the rad up front?  Of course that would mean removing drive racks.



Thought about this today and it's a possibility. Would be really close to my present res though but perhaps doable with the right fittings. Angled and/or rotary. Same deal for rear being so close to block.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 5, 2012)

One other option.  Put a 120 up front and a 120 in the rear.

More complicated but keeps some of  the drive space and your optical drive, as long as the back rad is not too fat.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2012)

Heh I am struggling with where to place just one. Besides, this ST30 with push is cooling just as well if not better than my Swiftech MCR-220 with two fans pulling.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 6, 2012)

SOme goodies arrived today hopefully I can find the time to take pics.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh I am struggling with where to place just one. Besides, this ST30 with push is cooling just as well if not better than my Swiftech MCR-220 with two fans pulling.



What I did originally with my H80 was put a 120 as exhaust in the back, and I used a Laptop blu ray drive, with this sysetm there is enough room, IMO you should just ditch the H80 grab an H100, and use an external drive, like I am.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have an all-in-one rather a custom loop for which I just bought a single 120mm rad (which is doing a pretty great job too, for the record). And I think I might have found a solution. There is plenty of room in the rear so I think I can make new rad screw holes about an inch farther back and have everything fit. May also then be enough to still fit a rear case exhaust fan (which I don't actually *need* for adequate cooling but would look better). 

Drill or dremel? I am a case mod noob, for the most part.

And somehow I thought you had the same optical drive as me.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 27, 2013)

Been a while so here is an update after much tweaking


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 27, 2013)

*FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/26/2013 5:27:37 PM
Score:8871
Average Framerate:77.824
Performance:Extremely High
 -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1680x1050
Graphics Presets: Custom
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
16339.285MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680(VRAM 3758 MB) 9.18.0013.1407

#FFXIV Score:8871 1680x1050 Custom Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680*


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2013)

glad it's all working well for ya [H] I just did a little upgrade of my own 

Asus Crosshair IV Formula, 8GB Corsair Vengence LP and an Phenom II 965BE also on it's way is an Sapphire Radeon HD7850 2GB now if only SSD prices would drop a little here I might be tempted to replace the raid0 array


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 27, 2013)

Im a bit late to this party but its made a good read nice work 

Haven't read every page but so far everyone's missed out on a perfect oportunity so here goes


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 20, 2013)

As a side note I have done a little shopping and am getting ready to pull the trigger on some more new parts.


----------

